# Rasmus...my first Muhle-Glashutte



## tsteph12

Just received this most wonderful beast of a diver today. Very impressed so far. Great lume as others have commented. I'll be purchasing the bracelet from RightTime as the rubber strap is too tight on my wrist and prefer the metal anyway. This will not be my first and only Muhle for long.


----------



## Streetboss

Congratulations on getting a beautiful watch. The M.G.s just don't seem to get the respect and appreciation they deserve. I have been looking at Big 29ers for awhile now. Might be time to buy.
Kevin


----------



## rationaltime

That looks good. Congratulations.

Before you take the rubber strap off can you tell us about it?
We don't see many with the separate rubber end links.


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## tsteph12

rationaltime said:


> That looks good. Congratulations.
> 
> Before you take the rubber strap off can you tell us about it?
> We don't see many with the separate rubber end links.
> 
> Thanks,
> rationaltime


Purchased from original owner who reportedly bought new earlier this year. Nice rubber strap, but just a bit snug for my 7.25" wrist.


----------



## DaveandStu

Love my Rasmus......I have the same one on bracelet ..not rubber unfortunately...My son Stu organised a hand made leather band from James Raphael with a Muhle Glasshutte buckle for 8' wrist ...you will love that model..great lume..killa accurate..all the best Dave


----------



## StufflerMike

Congrats!


----------



## tsteph12

DaveandStu said:


> Love my Rasmus......I have the same one on bracelet ..not rubber unfortunately...My son Stu organised a hand made leather band from James Raphael with a Muhle Glasshutte buckle for 8' wrist ...you will love that model..great lume..killa accurate..all the best Dave


Dave,
I've discovered a dealer in the US that apparently has new Rasmus rubber straps in stock signed with clasp. Feel free to send me a PM if you would like contact info for shop.


----------



## tsteph12

My Rasmus is so far keeping time +2-3 secs/day. Amazing!


----------



## tsteph12

Bracelet ended up being a special order from Germany and after several weeks, finally arrived. Great feel on wrist and appears to be well constructed. Transforms look of the Rasmus and I love it. Worth the wait.


----------



## dhtjr

tsteph12 said:


> Bracelet ended up being a special order from Germany and after several weeks, finally arrived. Great feel on wrist and appears to be well constructed. Transforms look of the Rasmus and I love it. Worth the wait.
> 
> View attachment 1788586


Wow. That bracelet looks awesome on that watch! Looks indestructible. On a side note, I wish the SAR Rescue Timer had a matching bead-blasted crown like on your watch. Not sure I could pull off a Rasmus on my small wrist, a problem which sadly rules out many great watches.


----------



## ssultan

Congrats! Beast indeed! Wear in good health!


----------



## DaveandStu

tsteph12 said:


> Bracelet ended up being a special order from Germany and after several weeks, finally arrived. Great feel on wrist and appears to be well constructed. Transforms look of the Rasmus and I love it. Worth the wait.
> 
> View attachment 1788586
> 
> 
> View attachment 1789930


how cool is the deployant and weight of that band!! Enjoy it mate....Dave


----------



## tsteph12

ssultan said:


> Congrats! Beast indeed! Wear in good health!


Thank you. It is a beast of a watch for sure, but feels balanced on wrist by heft of bracelet. The sandblasted finish looks gorgeous.


----------



## denzelAshington

Wow. That's a gorgeous MG- congrats!


----------



## tsteph12

denzelAshington said:


> Wow. That's a gorgeous MG- congrats!


Thank you. The accuracy of the movement in this Rasmus continues to impress. Over the last couple of days worn, it is keeping time withing +1 to 2 secs/day!


----------



## Dragonutity

Awesome watch. Looks sick!!


----------



## ssultan

Agreed, That bracelet is pretty hefty. Love the beefy look of the whole package. Rather well executed by Muhle.



tsteph12 said:


> Thank you. It is a beast of a watch for sure, but feels balanced on wrist by heft of bracelet. The sandblasted finish looks gorgeous.


----------



## bleachwater72




----------



## TurboHarm

Very nice looking piece.Think I might need one of these? I purchased a Sea Battalion some time back put it on a custom white stitched Blue leather looks great and feels the same. Still I long for the bracelet? Great purchase way to go!..These watches are way under rated in my book IMO. Enjoy!..Turboharm


----------



## StufflerMike

SlowRide925 said:


> Congrats


Are you in a hurry to reach the magic 100 ?


----------



## bvmjethead

One of my favorite divers of all time.


----------

